# Once Two Rabbits Are Bonded



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have so many daft questions

How matter litter trays will I need for two rabbits.

How many food bowls will I need.

Can I feed them in the same area or will they have to be fed separately.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

sskmick said:


> I have so many daft questions
> 
> How matter litter trays will I need for two rabbits.
> 
> ...


Answers in red


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

When I bonded my 4, I bought these bowls

[they dont have muesli food anymore I hasten to add ]


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. My questions may seem daft but I don't want to spoil anything after bonding because I didn't know I should do XYZ.

They both have two places they prefer to wee so I may get another two litter trays.

I like the idea of the double bowls, I do scatter food mainly fresh food, including fresh herbs and treats (given about twice a week) to encourage their natural behaviour of foraging.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I did buy another two litter trays, Barney is doing extremely well, all his wees are in the litter trays. Most of his poo balls are too, although he is still dropping as his walks. I can cope with that when they are indoors as I have put large pet blankets in the crates so I can easily remove them give them a shake and pop them back.

Betty she is using the litter tray but is also weeing up the back wall of her hutch, this is running down the hutch obviously missing the litter tray as it is trickling passed behind it, there isn't much wee behind, in fact the only way I can clean it is by spraying pet disinfectant and using kitchen towel to clean it but I don't understand how she is managing to wee up the wall she must be doing handstands or something. 

She isn't using her second litter tray but she has stopped weeing there so that isn't a problem. She appears to be using the second litter tray as a toy to push around and as a forage area to dig.

I have looked at the double plastic bowls and the ones I have seen are quite light, they will play with it. The food will end up scattered and I will end up wasting a lot of food as I will clean it up. I am going to get a large heavy ceramic one that they can both get their heads in at the same time. Rabbits are a challenge for me I like things neat and tidy, rabbits don't do they.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

It is very common for their toile ring habits to go out of the window then bonded, but usually go back to normal once things have settled down.

Are your bunnies neutered? As my male used to spray up the walls when he wasn't done?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> I have so many daft questions
> 
> How matter litter trays will I need for two rabbits.
> 
> ...


Hope that helps


----------

